# My Mac (:



## ibreakhearts66 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll add pictures later, but right now I'm just gonna list. I do have products other than eyeshadows and brushes, but I'm too lazy to list those right now.

E/S

      A Little Folie ,Amber Lights, Aquadisiac, Beautiful Iris, Black Tied, Blanc Type, Blue Flame, Carbon, Contrast, Cool Heat, Coppering,       Cranberry, Electric Eel, Expensive Pink, Fig. 1, Freshwater, Frisco, Goldbit, Gulf Stream, Haux, Humid, Idol Eyes, Illegal Cargo, Jest, Juxt, Meet the Fleet, Mythology, Nocturnelle, Odd Couple, Pandamonium, Paradisco, Parfait Amour, Parrot, Passionate, Pink Venus, Play on Plums, Plum, Shimmermoss, Smoke & Diamonds, Sour Lemon, Star Violet, Swimming,Tempting, Tilt, Top Hat, Wedge, Woodwinked

Total: 47 (I think...) Although there may be some lying around that I missed  

Palettes
Spiced Chocolate
Velvet: 6 Eyes

Pigments
Blonde's Gold
Blue Brown
Golden Olive
Mega-Rich
Vanilla

Eyeliner
Blacktrack fluidline
Carbon Kohl
Aqualine Liquidlast

Also, painterly paintpot and pearl cream colour base.

Brushes
217
219
224
227 (? Not sure. Working from memory. I may have a sephora brush like the 227)
239
188

I also have some lipsticks, blushes, lipglasses and stuff, but that's in another room and I had a really long day, so I'm not moving


----------



## newagetomatoz (Sep 14, 2008)

Lovely collection!!  I can't wait to see pics!


----------

